# Finally Proper Pics



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Met up with my friend Sid Titus and he made magic:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes yes YESSS!! I love it! 

I'd space out the fronts a little though. :thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

I like. Looks clean. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Brocks :heart:


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I'd space out the fronts a little though. :thumbup:


 i agree


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

i :heart: the 2nd to last ic:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

:heart: it.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Sik brah! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yes yes YESSS!! I love it!
> 
> I'd space out the fronts a little though. :thumbup:





unitzero said:


> i agree


 Thanks for the :heart: all! 

As it sits now I have a piece of paper gap from fender to wheel. Spacing it will no longer allow me to slam the front and that's what my goal was to do. Plus I've got some new ideas in the works:beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Super dope :beer::beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> i :heart: the 2nd to last ic:


 :thumbup:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

love :heart:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

:heart: your car :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks so good


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sid take these?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS too many photos of the same side in here


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> Sid take these?


 Yep Sid did! Haha! True about the same angle, just threw them on


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know I went to his FLickr and looked at the rest obviously


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

If my smart phone was smart enough I'd put the link down


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous man.. Well done :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> PS too many photos of the same side in here


 
Thanks guys:beer: Now only if I could change WA law and not run a front plate


----------

